# Prosciutto knife!



## Strider (Apr 26, 2017)

Me again, gentlemen!
A few weeks ago, I was kindly asked to make a kitchen-ish knife for a mechanic. He provided a rasp I would make a knife from. First I tested if it is water or oil quenched (I have learnt my leasson), if both at all. Water won. So, prosciutto cutting is imminent! 


 
Weird pattern after quenching.



Perferct fit

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 26, 2017)

Want ......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 26, 2017)

Loris that is crazy cool!! Kind of hard to tell but how big is that knife? You need a better camera!!

The knife I bought from you is one of my favorite to use. The handle is so silky smooth to the touch and it's one of, if not, the sharpest knife I've ever used including my own that I sharpen!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 26, 2017)

Very cool knife. Is it flexible ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 26, 2017)

I wrote this thread twice, as the photos didn't upload- no signal where I work! Anyway, I forgot to write- the handle is silky oak, beautiful lace grain pattern with light watermark, very hard, very workable and funny smelling. The dust is the reason they called it silky oak hahahahha, it is very smooth and fine. Thank you @Sprung for that block of wood :)
The spacer is one layer of birchbark and brass sheet bolster, with owner's son's initials engrved. Bog oak and CA are the inlay material aroud the pin.

Overall length is... Damn, good question...I think around 40cm straight! 

Yes, it is flexible- partly because of the taper- from 6 mm all the way to a fine, fine point, and because of the HT. I tempered it twice at 220 *C/hr, from 63 HRC to aroud 55 HRC plus flame tempered back. You can it tell by the gold color, but it is coated with BLO/BW cream so not from the photos. And I do need a proper camera! :D

Thank you, sir, it means a lot to me. Oooh, I remember that handle, it does have that cashmere touch to it! Tung oil, I believe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strider (Apr 26, 2017)

Here you go, @Molokai , just after tempering :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 26, 2017)

Nice work Loris. Like that silky oak too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 26, 2017)

Looking great Loris!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 26, 2017)

That's a sturdy looking knife, should easily butcher a prosciutto love that stuff BTW, very expensive around here, is it smoked in whole quarters.?...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 26, 2017)

Nice work Loris! I really like the proportions on that handle. The wood is an excellent choice as well

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 26, 2017)

That's not a knife... it's a prosciutto sword! Very cool!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 26, 2017)

Loris,
Awesome looking knife er sword. Thanks for all the pics! Jim

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Strider (Apr 27, 2017)

Yes, @barry richardson they are expensive even here! One pound is about....7 bucks for the lower quality in big sipermarkets. But they taste so damn gooooood! A bit of olive oil, capari, cherry tomatoes and some sheep cheese for a good days start!



Traditionally we smoke the whole leg.


 

Did anyone try to make a prosviutto stand? They would be good projects!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 27, 2017)

Thank you for good feedback, guys! It means a lot to me, kind words coming from great knifemakers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hot diggity dog! That is an awesome knife !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

